# Wing Chun in Newport, RI



## Skubysnak (Jul 17, 2009)

Any Wing Chun schools in Newport, Rhode Island???


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not so far, the closest resemblance I've found is a JKD school and a Northern Kung Fu School.

As far as the Northern Kung Fu School it seems what they are teaching is the Sip Pal Gi or what some call Korean Mantis. It was taught by Chul Woo Jung who in turn was taugh by Lim Poom Zhang (Chang) Its a mixture of Long Fist, Northern Mantis and Bagua. I'm not sure how close these schools are or how feasible the commute would be, but these would be my suggestions. 

Here's info on Sip (Ship) Pal Gi http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shippalgi

Here's a few clips of Sip Pal Gi:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBqdAZorYWM&feature=related

Kung Fu School http://www.newportmartialarts.com/ this one's in middletown (a less commute)- Sip Pal Gi

JKD http://www.jkdma.com/ This is actually in Mass, but I googled it, it would be a 50 minute commute give or take a few. 

http://www.shaolintempleri.com/ this one is in north providence, so around an hour (quite a commute)


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't be of more assistance. 

Good luck!


----------



## almost a ghost (Jul 18, 2009)

The closest established, yet under the radar, Wing Chun school near you is in Kingston, MA. Up until the end of January I was living in southern MA for a year and a 1/2 and was completely shocked at the low number of Wing Chun schools.


----------

